# Lustige Arenateam namen



## iggeblackmoore (10. Juli 2007)

Da es ja schon den Thread mit witzigen Gildennamen gibt, könnte man ja auch einen mit witzigen Arenateam namen machen. 

Dann mal schön posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2007)

unser arena team heißt knuffibärschen núnd bei 5on5 die plüschcompany...aber ob das lustig ist solltet ihr am besten entscheiden


----------



## Pepsi-WoW (10. Juli 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> unser arena team heißt knuffibärschen núnd bei 5on5 die plüschcompany...aber ob das lustig ist solltet ihr am besten entscheiden


 


LOL, coole Namen, aber sind die nicht n bischen kindisch??Aber naja geht ja eigentlich!


Mfg,Pepsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2007)

naja unserem arenaleiter is einfach nichts dümmeres eingefallen als die beiden^^


----------



## Mahoni-chan (10. Juli 2007)

< Flippers Freunde
< Jony and his Pony
witzig is subjektiv :>


----------



## Anderoth (11. Juli 2007)

Mein 3on3-Arenateam:

<Rodelverein Everlook>


----------



## Myhordi (11. Juli 2007)

Mein KUmpel hat ein Arenateam namens        Vera am Mittag


----------



## Shadowfly (11. Juli 2007)

Ich war mal in einem Team Names

5 Ally zum Sieg

Und gesehen habsch

Ne Taurengruppe -> Lilalaunekühe
Ne reine DuDugruppe -> DuDuNaTiOn

Undead -> Ab in denn Sarg

Naja an mehr erinner ich mich nicht mehr bin kein PvP Freak


----------



## Janos23 (11. Juli 2007)

<Tod von unten> 2 kleine gnomen-schurken^^


----------



## Slaan (11. Juli 2007)

DamnName ....


----------



## Darkifix (11. Juli 2007)

Kellerkinder E.V^^
einer aus meiner klasse hat en 3on3 mit dem namen


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (11. Juli 2007)

*muhaha*


*Die Gummibärenbande*


----------



## hjhkfhoieio (11. Juli 2007)

Ich kenn ein team das heißt <Die lachenden Limonaden> wenn das nich komischi ist xD


----------



## Monkeyrama (11. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Mein 3on3-Arenateam:
> 
> <Rodelverein Everlook>


Dein Arena team kenn ich.


----------



## Mgee (11. Juli 2007)

Da kenn ich n paar "lustige" Teams:
Hexerteams:
 HartzFear
 Die fantastischen Fear

da müsst ich schon schmuntzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loydos (12. Juli 2007)

Lilalaubebären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Altes 5vs5 Te4am hies DIeKrabbler, und mein 3vs3 Team heist Krabbel PvP


----------



## Bratiboy (12. Juli 2007)

fürn hexer team fänd ich noch gut 
feargewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<bis einer heult>fand ich auch gut


----------



## Dunathan (12. Juli 2007)

das arena team von nem kumpel udn mir heisst we die an other day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Arena Team heisst "Barlows Elite"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamus (12. Juli 2007)

Mein 5 vs 5 Arenateam heißt "Team Epo"


----------



## Glu (12. Juli 2007)

2er Druidenteam "Los Dudus"


----------



## Toni10 (21. Juli 2007)

coole arena teamnamen sind:

exalted with ure mum

big tits high crits

Die Tampons

Brachland Boyz

| Alt Eff Vier |

HeavyweigthDicks

das sind paar coole arena teams vom realmpool schattenbrand 

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (21. Juli 2007)

Toni10 schrieb:


> big tits high crits


der is ned schlecht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry wegen spam


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Juli 2007)

Mein 2vs2er Team heißt <CrapConection>
Und mein 3vs3er heißt <NoobsvonNebenan>


----------



## Drondos (22. Juli 2007)

Unser most imba 3on3 arenateam trägt den wundervollen namen :

Trendfarbe Glas

 Was haltet ihr davon?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg drondos


----------



## Anecros^^ (22. Juli 2007)

Da ich selber hexer bin find ich Hartz fear so imba xD

Big tits hight crits is auch mal geil ( geil bitte nicht falsch verstehen in diesem zusammenhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Hi buffed community

Da es ja nicht nur lustige gildennamen gibt sondern auch lustige arenateam namen hab ich diesen thread aufgemacht um zu sehen was für lustige arenateam namen gibt.

ich fang mal an mit ein paar arenateam namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (könnt auch arenateam namen schreiben von aufgelösten arenateams)


"Der 3te war kaffe holen" (3on3)

"sweet bunnys of darkness"

"We are to sexy for arena matches"

"kreuzzug der afkler"

"mami meint wir gewinnen"

"we have brainlaggs"

"shit laggs,shit router"

"blitz blitz we have a thunderkid" (geht nur wenn ein ele schamy dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

"wir wollen nur spielen"

"wl make MORE DOTS plxx!!!!" (geht nur mit dot like oder soul link hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Habt ihr noch weiter lustige arenateam namen? wenn ja dann postet die hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Melih


----------



## Lukx (10. August 2008)

Also mein 2on2 Team heißt
"Big Tits high Crits"
War ne Idee auf ner Party xD

MFG Lukx


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (10. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "Der 3te war kaffe hohlen" (3on3)



es heißt holen und sonst sind die Namen nicht wirklich lustig. Naja Geschmackssache


----------



## Alien123 (10. August 2008)

Dark Petersilie


son Thema gabs aber schon


----------



## Axel1234 (10. August 2008)

right hand porno skiller


----------



## Dracius (10. August 2008)

"zu Brei mach 2" find ich immer noch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=arenateam


----------



## Desî. (10. August 2008)

Nie nach vorne Abwischen


----------



## Skyfox (10. August 2008)

Hiermal unsere Teams

2v2 Geistig Abwesend

3v3 Krankenpfleger


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=arenateam



das hab ich übersehen sry


kann ein mod die beiden threads "zusammenfügen"?


----------



## Ennyx (10. August 2008)

unser 2n2 team heißt

thralls stofftrottel^^


----------



## Teanìl (10. August 2008)

jo frag mal chuck


----------



## Carcharoth (10. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das hab ich übersehen sry
> 
> 
> kann ein mod die beiden threads "zusammenfügen"?



Erledigt.


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Erledigt.



danke


----------



## Manniac (10. August 2008)

2 aus meiner Gilde und ein freund hießen "einer is nen random"


----------



## xDemonx (10. August 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Da es ja schon den Thread mit witzigen Gildennamen gibt, könnte man ja auch einen mit witzigen Arenateam namen machen.
> 
> Dann mal schön posten
> 
> ...



Team von mir: I scream for Icecream! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teams vom Hexer: youporn DOT com und (5v5) Fear + Eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waffenheld (10. August 2008)

hart und beharrt
gayaway in shattrath
frozennipples
etc


----------



## gamergischt (10. August 2008)

ritz ritz emo kidz


----------



## Abiga (10. August 2008)

<Coitus interruptus> so heißt mein 3er team (besteht aus nem WL (mir), MS Warri und Heil dudu)


----------



## Hashburner (10. August 2008)

2er team Vivere Millitare Est 
3er heisst Eistee Pfirsisch
5er Wurde Aufgegeben hiess eistee Zitrone



mfg


----------



## mashyyy (10. August 2008)

5v5: DONT TOUCH MY DONUTS FOOL


----------



## Thraslon (11. August 2008)

<Your mom is my DailyQuest>
<Wet T Shirt Contest>
<NoLameNoFame>
<Lawl Mace in dein face>
<Kyles mom is a Bitch>
<RizZ RizZ EmoKidzZ>
<Bananas in Pyjamas Inc>
<Null Acht Vierzehn>

Lustig is Geschmackssache :>


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

SLAM BAM no thank u WHAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahrale (11. August 2008)

Die zwei lustigen drei


----------



## Valnar93 (11. August 2008)

mein 3vs3 team heisst


*MURLOCPOWER*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (11. August 2008)

Alles mit Akzenten, da der ursprüngliche Name schon vergeben ist und die Leute unbedingt ihren Teamnamen haben wollen aber zu faul sind sich etwas neues kreatives einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## zificult (11. August 2008)

Meins heisst Mario Party^^


----------



## Vact (11. August 2008)

Mein Favorit war und ist *<Schindlers Ignorelist>*

Selber heissen wa im 3on3 nur <Nacktbaden in Booty Bay>


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (11. August 2008)

Mein 2er Team heisst Quack Pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverring (11. August 2008)

Allianz-Team mit Namen "Kuhschubsklan"


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (11. August 2008)

damage und ein hunter

johann geht tunnel

pyroball flieg und sieg

antanken lassen

gratz waren alle afk

anregen in der hose

horde klaut bei kik

unser mt spiel hdro

der heal war doch durch

aus zwei mach brei


----------



## Raqill (11. August 2008)

Team DK ! <3333


----------



## poTTo (11. August 2008)

Unser aktueller Teamname:

=YouPorn Inc=

=)


----------



## Schamson (11. August 2008)

Also mein Team mit meinen Gnom heißt Fruchtzwerge


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. August 2008)

Take it easy


----------



## WestSüdWest (11. August 2008)

3 vs.3 Die Nippelkracher
2.vs.2 Aus Raider wird Twix

gibts aber beide nicht mehr.


----------



## Lothron-Other (11. August 2008)

Pyroball flieg und Sieg (waren glaube 2 Mages)


----------



## Numero (11. August 2008)

lots of dots (Shadowpriest und Dot Lock)


----------



## Chaniqua (11. August 2008)

Ups Der Heal War Durch!


----------



## Pamela1 (11. August 2008)

Meine heißen "Bitte nicht hauen" und "Nimm den Anderen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (11. August 2008)

Ich kenn jemand der hat das Team statt Demontool ... Damentool genannt xD
Finde ich auch sehr witzig xD Kann man ja falsch verstehen


----------



## mangadave (11. August 2008)

Ich habe mit einem Musikerkollegen die "HauReinKapelle" gegründet.


----------



## Zentrock (11. August 2008)

2vs2 Arena Team: HappyRosaEleks


----------



## Nikaru (11. August 2008)

Ich habe noch ein ungespieltes 5vs5 team 
namens "Sandkasten Rocker" ^^

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Ridiculous (11. August 2008)

<Gott sind wir Blöd>

oder

<cc the dude>


----------



## Sinfallon (11. August 2008)

Also ich war in einem arena team, das hieß:

"Aus drei mach Brei!"


----------



## Buffohr (11. August 2008)

unser 3on3 heisst 
"TrAsH MoBs"


----------



## Madrake (11. August 2008)

2vs2 Arena Team


"Holy Crap"

Diszipriester + Retripala - Heiligschaden go^^


----------



## Ladrion (11. August 2008)

BuRnInG KuHsHaDe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (11. August 2008)

Waren AFK

Ich find solche Namen so geil^^


----------



## Stryyke (11. August 2008)

<Dot the Sheep>


----------



## Johonny (11. August 2008)

Hi

Meine Arenateams:

<nervende Verbalerotiker>
<Du und ich>
<R.I.P. - Rest in Pieces>

mfg Johonny


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (11. August 2008)

mein 2v2 heist 
Deluxe Rentner  finds total geil xD


----------



## WeRkO (11. August 2008)

Hmm, hab momentan nur ein 2v2 mit nem RL-Kumpel von mir, des heisst "Pro und Pala". Naja, macht ordentlich Spaß als Vergelter mit nem MS zusammen zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disarion (11. August 2008)

also mein pers. favourite is:

"Dei Mudder klickt Deathcoil"

da hab ich mich so weggeschmissen xD


lg Disarion


----------



## rofldiepofl (11. August 2008)

<Abenteuer auf dem Pwnyhof> 2on2

und

<Reallife Trashmobs> 3on3


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. August 2008)

mein 2on2 heisst "Kuno Klötenklauer und Co."


----------



## Warzone (11. August 2008)

hihi da wir einen pala dabei haben nennen wir uns im dreier

"die dreisten zweieinhalb" :-P

grüßle


----------



## mommel (11. August 2008)

Halbes Schwein auf Toast


----------



## Sepultur (11. August 2008)

unser 3on3 team heißt kurz und knapp: "Aimless"

2on2 team nennt sich "Mouse Brothers", da das Team mal zwei Brüdern gehörte, die mit Nachnamen Maus hießen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. August 2008)

"Die drei lustigen Fünf"
"Fear gewinnt"
"lol vs xD" 
"Hots 'n' Dots" oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (11. August 2008)

Hier is noch einer naja is nicht witzig aber hat was ; 3on3 Druide,Hunter,Hexer: Hot's, Dot's and Shot's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Frink (11. August 2008)

"Don't call us Schnitzel" , Anspielung auf die ToastieWerbung

ich hab mich gekugelt vor lachen xD


----------



## HordeCrusher (11. August 2008)

für 2 ele schamis:

ich blitz dich krankenhaus


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Die Unbesigbären, was glaubt ihr wohl wer im Team ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyo (11. August 2008)

<Kleingeld> (2on2 von mir und einem Gildenkollegen)
<Tanzverein Brackenwall> (So hieß mal das Arena-Team von nem Kumpel)
<Ossendorfer Gangster> (Siehe oben)
<The cake is a lie> (Mal gegen angetreten und ich musste so derbst lachen, weil dieser Insider aus nem Spiel ist, dass ich noch ein paar tage zuvor durchgezockt habe)

Das sind so die lustigsten die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. August 2008)

Mein Bro hat den Arenateam name:

PenisKopfIndianer^^


----------



## rey54 (11. August 2008)

<10cm unbuffed>


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (11. August 2008)

Zehn zentimeter unbuffed hieß ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen ... Sollte aber bereits bekannt sein ^^


----------



## Asmara (11. August 2008)

Rakyo schrieb:


> <The cake is a lie> (Mal gegen angetreten und ich musste so derbst lachen, weil dieser Insider aus nem Spiel ist, dass ich noch ein paar tage zuvor durchgezockt habe)



Lol ^^ "I´m still alive" Wäre dann auch passend :-)!

mein 5on5 heißt "Hartz V BetaTester"


----------



## gotttalk (11. August 2008)

"Kung Fu Pandas", "Afk rauchen", "Afk saufen" , "Flöhe im Fell", "DeineMutterskilltImprovedSapp"


----------



## Altair08 (11. August 2008)

Kenn n paar lustige Teams ob sie witzig sind, müsst ihr wissen xD

ein 3er Team: Fantastic Fou...Three!

oder für ein 2er Ud Team: Schrecken Aus der Gruft / Two Tickets to Hell

ein 2er Druiden Team: Säulenputzer Darnassus

3er Nachtelfen Team: Astloch Liebhaber Darnassus ( xD )

2er Schurken Team: Stofffreunde Uc

Ein 5er Trollteam: NEIN DAS WÄCHST NICHT NACH xD


----------



## Azubi1983 (11. August 2008)

Unser 2vs2 Team hieß "Kommando Pearl Halaa"
Sind dann nach Halaa, haben uns die Flieger geschnapt und im allgemeinen Funksprüche wie "Hier Kommando Pearl Halaa... rauschen ...schwerer Beschuss... rauschen ...brauche Verstär... rauschen ... stürze ab". Einer ist geflogen und der andere war der Tower^^
Haben auch nur 10 Spiele gemacht und gemerkt Arena  ist nix für uns   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (11. August 2008)

Ich war mal in nem Team (2on2), das hieß <Der Schöne und das Beast>. (Leiter warn Blutelf und sonst war ein Taure und ein Orc drin)


----------



## Turook (11. August 2008)

Oder hier noch mein favourit:
Das Schweigen der Lamer

Arenateam vom Kumpel:
Illidan kocht für uns


----------



## Armagedda666 (11. August 2008)

5x Pommes mit Mojo


----------



## Goregrinder (11. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> es heißt holen und sonst sind die Namen nicht wirklich lustig. Naja Geschmackssache



wie gut das der Satz von nem Emo kommt, musste lachen sry xD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. August 2008)

im PC games WoW sonerheft (sry für die schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) stehen die 10 lustigsten arenateamnamen
laut im PC games WoW sonerheft sind die 10 lustigsten arenateamnamen
1.Aus Zwei mach Brei
2. Pyroball flieg und Sieg
3. Anregen in der Hose
4. Damage und ein hunter
5. Johann geht Tunnel
6. Gratz waren alle afk
7.Horde klaut bei KIK
8. Der heal war doch durch
9. Antanken lassen
10. Unser MT spielt HDRO

Mir fallen noch 10 steife nippel (5vs5) ein und Zottelkappe ftw ein


----------



## SäD (11. August 2008)

Ich kenne nur den:

*Pls Disconnect*


----------



## Arondor (11. August 2008)

Sowas wie Gummibärchenbande oder Plüschdingens find ich öde... ganz ehrlich die namen die Hellraiser aus der PC Games hat sind immernoch am besten!

hab mal n team gesehn weiß aber nichtmehr wie es genau heißt is auch schon ewig her.. sowas in der Richtung --> Illi down aber ne 1200er Wertung <-- da musste ich schmunzeln^^


----------



## Fredericko (11. August 2008)

Die Kombo machts.....Teamname : Duschen , Klamotten : ausgeblendet


----------



## default_user (11. August 2008)

Habe mal ein 5er gesehen das hieß:


Hordecouture


----------



## Dalrogh (11. August 2008)

Unser 2vs2 = Moppelklopper

Unser 3vs3 = Krüppelkeile Deluxe

xD


----------



## Saji (11. August 2008)

Ich war mal aus Spaß in einem Fun 2vs2-Team, das hieß "Kein Skill aber Spaß"... joa, stimmte auch. ^.- War aber nicht lange drin, weil ich nicht der Typ für's PvP bin (und schon gar nicht Arena  ).


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (11. August 2008)

Mein Team heisst "Der Hunter war Schuld" ^^

MfG


----------



## Seryma (11. August 2008)

Ich (Vergelter und Arena-Teamleiter) und noch 4 andere (2 Schurke, 1 Jäger, 1 Hexer) hatten den Namen "4 DD's und ein Vergelter" und ham damit auf ner Wertung von 2400 gerockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drâyk (11. August 2008)

also mien 2on2 (schurke dudu) heisst "Wörterbuch des Todes"


----------



## Hellreaper (11. August 2008)

feardot com

verstehste D fear.com xD

brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (11. August 2008)

2er Hunter Arena Team  -> "Headshot ins Knie"  an Dämlichkeit schwer zu übertreffen
5er Arena Team             -> "The Jackson Five"


----------



## pako665 (11. August 2008)

"Die aufhaltbare Macht"


----------



## Kampfkolloss (11. August 2008)

Meine Teams :

<This Is Spartaa> 2on2 
<RumzBumzBerserkerjungz> 3on3 
<Wir Machen dich Tot> 5on5

Beste Team das ich je gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Brille Fielmann > 5on5 , wegen der übersichtlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (11. August 2008)

Kampfkolloss schrieb:


> < Brille Fielmann > 5on5 , wegen der übersichtlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns sind "relativ" langweilige unterwegs.

sowas wie 
"Hordnungsamt"

"Need Punkte"

oder

"Erfolglos gegründet"


----------



## Occasus (11. August 2008)

Alt F Fear
Wer hatte die Aggro!?!

sind meine klaren favoriten.


----------



## pikzo (11. August 2008)

fünf gegen willy xD


----------



## ascha1 (11. August 2008)

das arena-team meines freundes nennt sich 

"zewa crit und weg"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrababel (11. August 2008)

> Ich kenn jemand der hat das Team statt Demontool ... Damentool genannt xD



Es heisst auch DAEmon Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (11. August 2008)

meins hieß mal "muh macht der Ork"


----------



## Huntermoon (11. August 2008)

"gewonnen wird später"


----------



## Curias (11. August 2008)

"and two stealthed rogues" (mage + 2 rogues^^) 
wenigstens wei0 man da woran man is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sucu (11. August 2008)

mein 3vs3 team heißt Bock aufn Dreier


----------



## Voxxo (11. August 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> damage und ein hunter
> 
> johann geht tunnel
> 
> ...







gut ausm heft


----------



## Ilunadin (11. August 2008)

hjhkfhoieio schrieb:


> Ich kenn ein team das heißt <Die lachenden Limonaden> wenn das nich komischi ist xD


Auf Norgannon?^^


----------



## Senzuality (11. August 2008)

Mir fallen sponatn 2 ein: "raidspecced" und das Team zweier ehemaliger Gildies, "Reflexamöben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellpoet (11. August 2008)

All you can Schnitzel!
ist nen angebot von nem pub bei uns inner gegend ich find den namen einfach zu geil ;-D


----------



## Toastbrod (11. August 2008)

Meine Favoriten:

CptArsch jagd DrNo
Lords of Ownege < is wirklich so geschrieben (Kiddies am Werk)
Drei kleine schweinchen
Sechs ist einer zuviel
Pikachus Friends
Milfs gone Wild (komisch dass die noch nich gebannt wurden)
Ja verreck
Team Jagertee


----------



## Skulldemon (11. August 2008)

Mein ex-2on2 hieß "Die Tanzenden Türrahmen"... Der Name ist mal cool XD


----------



## Vlun (11. August 2008)

<Es ergibt keinen Sinn> ist der Name meines 3v3 Teams.

Bezug nehmend auf die Chewbacca Verteidigung aus South Park: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI4Zd_v1aCc


----------



## Gaxx (11. August 2008)

<Holzkopf Baumfaust>

mit nem heildudu und anspielung auf komische Bossnamen aus D2.


----------



## Tricks0r (11. August 2008)

Hots `n Dots `n Kidneyshots


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. August 2008)

Schön, dass mein Thread ausm Archiv rausgeholt worden ist.
Kennt ihr auch Arenateam Namen, die euch wirklich nerven und echt peinlich sind.

Wie RoxX0r oder ähnliches, sowas ist finde ich echt nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Xplaya (11. August 2008)

Mein 3v3 "Ich,Du und der Dudu"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzak_oO (11. August 2008)

Geile namen warn auch : 

<No daddy not the belt>

<saped girls cant say no>/<Dead Girls cant say no>

<Pwndgraphie>

<Noobs get roxxord>


----------



## razzak_oO (11. August 2008)

razzak_oO schrieb:


> Geile namen warn auch :
> 
> <No daddy not the belt>
> 
> ...


----------



## p3nn0r (11. August 2008)

"Die Heilung war durch"

"Damage und ein Hunter"


----------



## Lo1 (11. August 2008)

Was ich gesehen habe war 

"Hartz V Betatester" weiß nicht mehr genau wie geschrieben,aber halt mit den Worten....

ihr wisst schon was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (11. August 2008)

Meine Teams heißen:
2on2: "Schaum vor dem Mund"
3on3: "RÖMMS!" (frei nach Barlow^^)
5on5: "Whine, Wipe und Gesang"

Ich find die göil :>


----------



## derdavorne (11. August 2008)

von nem kumpel heoßt das arena-team "pilzsuppe ohne pilze"


=)


----------



## luXz (11. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Was ich gesehen habe war
> 
> "Hartz V Betatester" weiß nicht mehr genau wie geschrieben,aber halt mit den Worten....
> 
> ...



Jop du meinst Hartz IV^^




ascha1 schrieb:


> das arena-team meines freundes nennt sich
> 
> "zewa crit und weg"
> 
> ...




OMG der ist ja mal der geilste von ALLEN


----------



## Lo1 (11. August 2008)

Ne, ich mein echt V (fünf) ... ist ja Beta. Verstehst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fressh (11. August 2008)

mein 5on5 team heißt <5 gegen Willi>
hehe ^^


----------



## Galbadia (11. August 2008)

2on2 Team = < Zwei Trottel, gegen uns > 

auf Anetheron...


----------



## Carathas (11. August 2008)

inaktives 2er Team mit mir heisst "Kirchturmkandidaten"


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. August 2008)

2on2 team, doppelnull ^^


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (12. August 2008)

also ka ob der name schon erwähnt wurde aber mein alter 2vs2 team hieß myrlmountisyourmum so etwa ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streikilein (12. August 2008)

2er Afk Oma kommt
3er FearDotCom
5er DieHabenNenHunter


----------



## Schurl92 (12. August 2008)

Also ich kenn ein Team das heißt "Noob von Neben an" xD so geil der name^^


----------



## Schurl92 (12. August 2008)

Taureausleidenschaft schrieb:


> also ka ob der name schon erwähnt wurde aber mein alter 2vs2 team hieß myrlmountisyourmum so etwa !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



loooool xD ich hau mich ab!!!!!


----------



## Visssion (12. August 2008)

wir haben nen 3on3 team gemacht, mein ingame nick is Vission und naja ich bin sozusagen ein pvp gimp ^^ dann dachten sich meine kolegen nennen wir das team doch <Vission ist schuld> >.<


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Ne, ich mein echt V (fünf) ... ist ja Beta. Verstehst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt Kapier ichs, ich depp...

ja is ziemlich geil^^



Visssion schrieb:


> wir haben nen 3on3 team gemacht, mein ingame nick is Vission und naja ich bin sozusagen ein pvp gimp ^^ dann dachten sich meine kolegen nennen wir das team doch <Vission ist schuld> >.<




Auch sehr geil


----------



## Lo1 (12. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> wir haben nen 3on3 team gemacht, mein ingame nick is Vission und naja ich bin sozusagen ein pvp gimp ^^ dann dachten sich meine kolegen nennen wir das team doch <Vission ist schuld> >.<



Macht aber fast jedes neue Arena Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest habe ich schon viele mit einem ähnlichen Namen gesehen.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Macht aber fast jedes neue Arena Team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also für mich ist die Idee neu, aber ich zock eh net Arena, zock mir grad n Dudu hoch^^


----------



## Plakner (12. August 2008)

Mein 2on2 hiess Banana rama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (12. August 2008)

1. Dmg und ein Hunter
2. Aus  2 mach Brei
3. Dmg und 2 Hunter
4. Dudu for the win
5. Lol wir haben flaggen aufm rücken (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Badeye (12. August 2008)

was Cool für nen Dreanei und nen mensch wär   4 fäuste für dich    xD

oder vergelter und und holy       doubble bubbel


----------



## Rurack (12. August 2008)

ich weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde aber das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war "Happy Burstday"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (12. August 2008)

Rurack schrieb:


> ich weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde aber das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war "Happy Burstday"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DerInDerInderin

Tausendsiebenhundert -> Lustig war die hatten nach ich glaub 26 Spielen genau die Wertung 1700 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat Hogger down

Sapped Cow cant say moo

Your mom is my epicmount


----------



## Bralatur (12. August 2008)

"Peter Zwegat pwns your mom" den namen find ich einfach geil


----------



## Pastilo (12. August 2008)

Gz waren afk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeque (12. August 2008)

also mein mainchar heisst rqflcopter (kein kommentar dazu ^^ ) und gildenkollege wollte 3on3 team aufmachen mit dem namen "rqflcopter landeplatz" fand ich ganz lustig, aber zum glück spiel ich kein pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tüsteher (12. August 2008)

meine arena teams

Brauner Wal
RosaArmeeFraktion
Angriff der Nabbels

En anderes von meim Kumpel
IchHabPipiImAuge


----------



## Chuck Norris (12. August 2008)

[/quote]
<The cake is a lie> (Mal gegen angetreten und ich musste so derbst lachen, weil dieser Insider aus nem Spiel ist, dass ich noch ein paar tage zuvor durchgezockt habe)

[/quote]
Portel Rockt^^ Vorallem der Endsong

Mein 2vs2 Team hieß Lustlangusten

ein 3vs 3 team was ich mal gesehen hab hieß Geh gleich Arbeiten

joa mehr hatt ich bisher noch net bin net so der Arena typ^^


----------



## Maximusthefirst (12. August 2008)

"Die mit den Kühen tanzen" gabs mal...

Waren nur wenige lustig, die meisten nennen ja nur ihre eigens ausgedachten Namen, wo man mal wieder merkt, dass auch Humor geschmackssache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (12. August 2008)

Mein 2on2 heißt ...
2 Girls and one cup ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (12. August 2008)

unseres hieß CAPTAIN CAPS ON BOARS ^^

und dann hatten wa noch ... aNd HiS sHiFt cReW

Mcflürrys

pew pew lazergunz

hordentlich aufs mowl

sorry nubs

willste noch senf dazu

kam sah und siegte (auf latein, vedi vidi vici 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

kindergartendaddys

kindergarten und co

und die 2 besten

SILENCE i kill u

Computer says no (little britain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ )


----------



## Bralatur (12. August 2008)

mein ex-team hiess  "zwei plus schäuble" (2v2) "hi we a da loverz of ur mom" (5v5) ich glaub in einem wort


----------



## Næxt (12. August 2008)

Den coolsten fand ich bisher: To dumb to raid


----------



## rookian (12. August 2008)

Happy Burstday


----------



## Brataq´ (12. August 2008)

ich glaub das es ein arena team war, bin mir aber nicht sicher:

sapped cows can´t say muuuhhh 

find ich geil ^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (12. August 2008)

hier ma n paar die ich so gesehn hab

-> Deine Mama auf Toast
-> Ur mum iz my mount
-> LAWL ms in kopf (gibts wohl nichmehr)
-> Plüschangriff
-> lol wir haben Abhärtung
-> Ur mum iz a kodo (gibts glaub au nimmer)
-> einer war reggen
-> Kantholz ins Xsicht


mehr fällt mir grad ned ein


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. August 2008)

Cloud schrieb:


> Mein 2on2 heißt ...
> 2 Girls and one cup ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OHOHOHOHO! das ist hart^^


----------



## Titanus (12. August 2008)

rämps durotar (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
mami ein spiel noch
Dampfdruck GmbH (mein 3on3)


----------



## Panta1989 (12. August 2008)

Mein 2vs.2 heisst 

Er Klatscht dich Dich ich Heil


----------



## Gashvah (12. August 2008)

hm mein 5er: "Du nicht nehmen Döner"
mein 3er: "In Diana Jones"
mein 2er: "Die Ritter von Cum a lot"


----------



## Kishou (12. August 2008)

2vs2: Talvens muddi ownd


----------



## Prinzpi (12. August 2008)

undead team

"Wuuäähh Zoommbiiee"


----------



## Riku_Oo (12. August 2008)

Moin meine Teams heißen :
2on2 : dreckspac (davor immortels)
3on3 : maxikings
5on5 : noch zu low
idea wäre mal doppelwapper doppel flopper oder so xD
also bis dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JOCKER63 (12. August 2008)

"Kopfschüttelt"

Hallole erstmal

na ja 90% is ja echt übelst peinlich 
scheint so als ob ich entlich herausgefunden hab warum ich kein Arena mache oder BG
aber na ja wem es spass macht  
finde die meisten namen passen einfach nich für WOW

(hatte nen zwang das zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


MFG  JOCK


Ps. jo bin etwas faul mit groß klein das weiß ich ( bin aber gerne faul )


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Die Ritter von Cum a lot


Boah seid ihr ekelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Team, welches ich nie spiele heißt natürlich "Die Helgesh Neyders"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (12. August 2008)

Als PVE-ler habe ichs nicht so mit Arena aber mein altes 3vs3 Team hieß Waidmannsheil. (Die Konstellation dürfte wohl klar sein: 3 Jäger ^^)


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. August 2008)

der lustigste teamname den ich bisher gesehen habe war "bud spencer in tarrens mill"


----------



## Dagoriod (19. August 2008)

Als erstes mal: Hordentlich aufs Maul
Und für Gnome: Die 2 kamen von unten


----------



## Error2000 (19. August 2008)

Ich fand
Kein Bier vor 4
Irgendwie lustig ^^


----------



## McLucas79 (19. August 2008)

Nach nen Kara besuch entschieden wir uns unser 2v2 Team

- Pferdepopper

zu nennen. Weil meinen Pala unterstellt wurde sich immer von hinten an die Pferde anzuschleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (19. August 2008)

Du ich und mein Winfury ©


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. August 2008)

Homogenisiert...Kinderbueno..hmmm...Leechleichen... joar, mehr fällt mir grad net ein ^^


----------



## fereman (19. August 2008)

ich(shadowpriest )und nen hexerkumpel haben unser 2v2

"fear dot komm" genannt^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

*tanken in baumform und berserkerhaltung*
baumdudu und waffenkrieger xD


----------



## Fabchizzel (19. August 2008)

Ich find das zweier:

Mimimi und Fununu

zum totlachen!


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2008)

Made in China


----------



## Retow (19. August 2008)

"Die drei hässlichen Zwei" heisst mein Team ehemalig Dudu ArmsKrieger Team jetzt j4f ArmsKrieger Schurke(und jetzt ratet mal welche klasse ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Retow


----------



## Shadlight (19. August 2008)

mein 2on2 mit dudu (damalas 1890ca) give epixx schultern plxplz


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

Nimm 2ei

Vier gewinnt 

Hallo, Spencer


----------



## roebsen (19. August 2008)

Mein Char heisst Kopfvstisch mein 2on2 Mate Kopfvswand.

Unser 2on2 Team heisst "Kopfweh aber woher"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexushunter (19. August 2008)

*Dieter wills wissen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentarius (19. August 2008)

habn team das heißt

Knick im Genick





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sambrus (19. August 2008)

Arena Team aus meiner Gilde

Zwei Fettekühe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (19. August 2008)

Ich will vielleicht eines machen das wilde Kerle heißt (sind nur weibliche chars ^^) hoffe das daas nicht schon weg ist unmd ja es ist nicht lustig^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. August 2008)

Mein 2n2 Team: Achtzig G verschwendet.


----------



## fastjack25 (19. August 2008)

Na ja, dann schreib ich auch mal meins dazu,

"Mommys Little Monsters"

Bin mal gespannt, ob das einer kennt...


----------

